# Never know such MB exists



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

This picture was taken on the way to work. This is the first time seeing a MB with a Jeep-like design. Who buys such thing?? Although there is no aesthetic value (in my eyes), a quick search indicates that this monster has a MSRP of $120k!! With that money, why not get a S class? Perhaps this is what makes me an ordinary person - it is impossible to understand the mindset of the wealthy!


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

They buy 2. The S class and the G class.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

The good old G-wagen. It sure has veered off the tracks of what it was when it was introduced being a fairly basic utilitarian vehicle able to go well beyond where the road ended. Well..., I guess some of the ability to go off road still exists, but at the cost of 100K+, not too many of them see anything beyond an occasional gravel road.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercedes-Benz_G-Class
Now cue in the 4Runner Fan Club of UP.net. :whistling:



KevinJohnson said:


> They buy 2. The S class and the jeepy MB.


Very true. :thumbup:


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

The new G wagen is a little smaller and much more modern. It was time to finally bring that behemoth up to modern standards, but is still a formidable Off roader.

Everyone homework: Go test drive a G Wagen before August starts


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Mercedes vs Ford

the only difference is this


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I never think about the comfy factor or non comfy factor while driving. Obviously you don’t want to drive in a crumbling vehicle , but giving thoughts to comfort level🤔 “Hmmmm last 19 minutes of my ride had unpleasantness attached to it “never happens. It could be a symptom of mental issues:smiles: 
Another mental issue - only use one hand on the steering wheel, when no pax in the back seat.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

oldfart said:


> View attachment 473930
> View attachment 473931
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm no that is Nowhere near the only difference. That Mercedes will still be on the road 200,000 miles after that Ford falls apart.
And don't even get me started on the level of comfort driving each one .. you can keep that Ford turd.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> Ummm no that is Nowhere near the only difference. That Mercedes will still be on the road 200,000 miles after that Ford falls apart.
> And don't even get me started on the level of comfort driving each one .. you can keep that Ford turd.


My ford is still running like new at 240000 miles. If I live long enough it will see 500000

And come on.. they look a lot alike which is my point


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> This picture was taken on the way to work. This is the first time seeing a MB with a Jeep-like design. Who buys such thing?? Although there is no aesthetic value (in my eyes), a quick search indicates that this monster has a MSRP of $120k!! With that money, why not get a S class? Perhaps this is what makes me an ordinary person - it is impossible to understand the mindset of the wealthy!
> 
> View attachment 473881


Where do you live where it's snowing right now?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Where do you live where it's snowing right now?


That's a car wash. Just water spots on the window.

Lo quality car wash it appears.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> That's a car wash. Just water spots on the window.
> 
> Lo quality car wash it appears.


Shhhh...I was making a funny.


----------



## supeariorintelect (May 29, 2020)

g wagon..lol boujee dooshmobile


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

Get a new windshield for christ sake!


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> This picture was taken on the way to work. This is the first time seeing a MB with a Jeep-like design. Who buys such thing?? Although there is no aesthetic value (in my eyes), a quick search indicates that this monster has a MSRP of $120k!! With that money, why not get a S class? Perhaps this is what makes me an ordinary person - it is impossible to understand the mindset of the wealthy!
> 
> View attachment 473881


I'd take the S Class over the G Wagon all fking day long.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

It is a piece of junk for the stupid rich. No sane and responsible person will buy that rolling pile of junk. A Turbo in an offroader? Give me a freaking break! A Landcruiser will be called upon to tow that piece of crap when it breaks down.


----------



## Ubervader (Mar 20, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> Ummm no that is Nowhere near the only difference. That Mercedes will still be on the road 200,000 miles after that Ford falls apart.
> And don't even get me started on the level of comfort driving each one .. you can keep that Ford turd.


Do you seriously think that any modern Mercedes will be on the road after 200k miles?
Last reliable car that they made is W126 Sclass it you can put up with repairs than W140 will trump any S class after that.
Mercedes vehicles use to be developed and built by engineers from mid 90's accountants got involved in design and development process.



Muhammad D said:


> It is a piece of junk for the stupid rich. No sane and responsible person will buy that rolling pile of junk. A Turbo in an offroader? Give me a freaking break! A Landcruiser will be called upon to tow that piece of crap when it breaks down.


Heaps turbo off-roaders.
World doesn't turns around Toyota



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> This picture was taken on the way to work. This is the first time seeing a MB with a Jeep-like design. Who buys such thing?


They been making it for around 40-50 years


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Ubervader said:


> Do you seriously think that any modern Mercedes will be on the road after 200k miles?
> Last reliable car that they made is W126 Sclass it you can put up with repairs than W140 will trump any S class after that.
> Mercedes vehicles use to be developed and built by engineers from mid 90's accountants got involved in design and development process.
> 
> ...


My wife's ML350 is at 180k and has a long way to go... So ummm yeah I seriously believe a MB that has been taken care of will last 300k +


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Ubervader said:


> World doesn't turns around Toyota


Some people tend to think it does... :whistling:


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Ubervader said:


> Do you seriously think that any modern Mercedes will be on the road after 200k miles?
> Last reliable car that they made is W126 Sclass it you can put up with repairs than W140 will trump any S class after that.
> Mercedes vehicles use to be developed and built by engineers from mid 90's accountants got involved in design and development process.
> 
> ...


The world DOES turn around Toyota. Toyota is like a magnificent tree with roots speead deep around the whole planet. That Mercedez is a rolling pile of junk designed for the idiots who don't know what to do with their money. Now this is an offroader.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

There are some of the MB's here (typically the AMG version), have you ever seen the International? This international had a 32"tv in the back seat...No it is not electric...Diesel powered...


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> The world DOES turn around Toyota. Toyota is like a magnificent tree with roots speead deep around the whole planet. That Mercedez is a rolling pile of junk designed for the idiots who don't know what to do with their money. Now this is an offroader.
> 
> View attachment 474274


Oh boy... :roflmao:


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Toyota: "Let's go places!"
Land Rover and Mercedes: " Yeah, let's go places, Toyota will get us back!" 😁


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## Ubervader (Mar 20, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> My wife's ML350 is at 180k and has a long way to go... So ummm yeah I seriously believe a MB that has been taken care of will last 300k +


Let us know when she hits 300K and how much costs her to keep it on the road.



Muhammad D said:


> The world DOES turn around Toyota. Toyota is like a magnificent tree with roots speead deep around the whole planet. That Mercedez is a rolling pile of junk designed for the idiots who don't know what to do with their money. Now this is an offroader.
> 
> View attachment 474274


But it is Turbo &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
Hey Merc is ok if you lease and replace every 4 years.
I still think Mercedes went VW rabbit hole since mid 90's


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I always hated that vehicle on site, until last year someone explained the genesis of the G wagon. This was a special order military vehicle for the Shaw of Iran. Mercedes was tasked with building a "Jeep" for the Persian army. However, before the first batch of vehicles could be delivered there was a "change of leadership" in the country and the order was cancelled.

Faced with a fleet of G wagons Mercedes decided to market the vehicle to the general public. I love that story and have loved the vehicle ever since.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Ubervader said:


> Let us know when she hits 300K and how much costs her to keep it on the road.
> 
> 
> But it is Turbo &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> ...


I thought I would get away with that but you caught me &#128513; Yes, it is a 4.5 L V8 Turbo Diesel. But you gotta admit. Toyota is very conservative. They have perfected those Turbos. They use them in Landcruisers and Hilux pickups and they last forever. They sell a gazillion of those. I hate Turbos, but if I had to get one, it would definitely be a Toyota/Lexus not Mercedez or BMW.


----------



## Ubervader (Mar 20, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> I always hated that vehicle on site, until last year someone explained the genesis of the G wagon. This was a special order military vehicle for the Shaw of Iran. Mercedes was tasked with building a "Jeep" for the Persian army. However, before the first batch of vehicles could be delivered there was a "change of leadership" in the country and the order was cancelled.
> 
> Faced with a fleet of G wagons Mercedes decided to market the vehicle to the general public. I love that story and have loved the vehicle ever since.


They been used as military vehicles in Europe in 70 and 80's I still think it is in use.
It was built in Austria same factory where Jeep was built and I think new Supra/Z4 at the moment.
It was called Puch from memory 
As I said Mercedes use to be epitome of safety ,luxury and reliability not so anymore.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Ubervader said:


> They been used as military vehicles in Europe in 70 and 80's I still think it is in use.
> It was built in Austria same factory where Jeep was built and I think new Supra/Z4 at the moment.
> It was called Puch from memory
> As I said Mercedes use to be epitome of safety ,luxury and reliability not so anymore.


Toyota already dominates quality and reliability. The European companies decided not to compete, and instead create a market of craziness for themselves. I wouldn't blame them. So when it comes to really crazy cars, you can't beat the Europeans. And Toyota/Lexus also stay away from that, and focus on their own thing. To each its own way. They don't cross paths. For instance, Toyota/Lexus don't have a mainstream V12. They don't play that game.


----------



## Ubervader (Mar 20, 2020)

Muhammad D said:


> Toyota already dominates quality and reliability. The European companies decided not to compete, and instead create a market of craziness for themselves. I wouldn't blame them. So when it comes to really crazy cars, you can't beat the Europeans. And Toyota/Lexus also stay away from that, and focus on their own thing. To each its own way. They don't cross paths. For instance, Toyota/Lexus don't have a mainstream V12. They don't play that game.


I love V12 W140 Mercedes 
I agree with you two different markets.
All though Lexus is fantastic also


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> This picture was taken on the way to work. This is the first time seeing a MB with a Jeep-like design. Who buys such thing?? Although there is no aesthetic value (in my eyes), a quick search indicates that this monster has a MSRP of $120k!! With that money, why not get a S class? Perhaps this is what makes me an ordinary person - it is impossible to understand the mindset of the wealthy!
> 
> View attachment 473881


Buy a UNIMOG AT AUCTION INSTEAD .


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Buy a UNIMOG AT AUCTION INSTEAD .
> View attachment 474523
> View attachment 474524


Too big for offroading. Check out the 6X6 Diesel Landcruiser


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Buy a UNIMOG AT AUCTION INSTEAD .
> View attachment 474523
> View attachment 474524


Perfect for Escaping Collapsed Democratic Citys during Looting & Burning !

Even has a bulldozer scoop out front to remove Protestors & Other Debris !


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Ideally bulletproof glass as well, that could easily be done though...I like the scoop that way in the process you are helping clean up the community...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Benz... saw plenty of them in Africa in forms of


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

MB in Europe is good, but you have to be in Europe...


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

The thread has become an off-road boys club now 😂

I think this may as well be a good opportunity to ask the questions that have been in my mind for ages.
Q1 Why do Germans make unreliable cars?
Q2 People know that. They are still loyal to the Germans. Why?

Here are my thoughts to my own questions.
A1 Such that you have to replace the vehicle every few years. They make $$
A2 $100k is perceived as $100 to the wealthy but...
this leads to
Q3 How about the majority buying used ones (regardless of vehicle age)?
Q4 Are they prepared to have repair bills that come one after another?


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> The thread has become an off-road boys club now &#128514;
> 
> I think this may as well be a good opportunity to ask the questions that have been in my mind for ages.
> Q1 Why do Germans make unreliable cars?
> ...


They put too much immature technology in their cars. They are not conservative like Toyota. Toyota needs a decade before using the technology. They perfect them and then use them. Germans use the consumer as testing ground &#128517;


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Benz... saw plenty of them in Africa in forms of


Yeah. I recall watching movies shot overseas growing up. The common vehicle you would see in the various countries was Mercedes. That and those funny looking orange taxis with black roofs.

Or was it black taxis with orange roofs?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> The thread has become an off-road boys club now &#128514;
> 
> I think this may as well be a good opportunity to ask the questions that have been in my mind for ages.
> Q1 Why do Germans make unreliable cars?
> ...


I don't think Germans are unreliable with cars. Certainly my sister has had her vw since she was 18 and it's still running &#128076;&#127995;.

despite the whole scandal. They're still driving that car but also brought an suv recently due to new addition.

my friend is shorting Toyota &#128586;&#128513;&#128586;&#129395;



_Tron_ said:


> Yeah. I recall watching movies shot overseas growing up. The common vehicle you would see in the various countries was Mercedes. That and those funny looking orange taxis with black roofs.
> 
> Or was it black taxis with orange roofs?


Not sure, I know what you're talking about re: Mercedes but I don't recall black taxis or orange taxis... &#128517;&#128517;

I watched a lot of Chinese movies growing up, specifically hk based so it's a lot of green and red taxis &#128579;


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Germans are execellent engineers. Part of the problem is just that. Some things are over engineered. Like the seat posture correction on the S550. Another part of the problem is that parts are only sold through MB, making it impossible to find new parts outside of the dealership. What happens when you travel in an area or live in an area with no dealership? This makes the parts very expensive. All parts have to come from MB Germany, so when you do experience a break down it costs more money because everything has to be shipped express from Europe. Also, don't forget Europe is on euros so you also pay the exchange rate. This becomes very expensive. The primary engines here in the US are gasoline. In Europe, MB is primarily diesel and parts are much more readily available. Their diesel engines thed to last longer as well.
Another part of the problem in repairing them is that they require many special tools that can only be purchased through MB. These tools are very expensive. Due to the sophisticated nature of them and less commonality of vehicles here in the US many mechanics choose not to work on them. I hope that helps answer a few of the questions...MB's are great to drive as long as you do not own nor have to repair them.

Personally I like Toyota and Lexus. I have driven just about every brand of vehicle...I have not driven a ferrari, McLaren, paganini, (some of the super exotics), but I have driven Porsche, Maserati, jaguar, corvette, Mercedes, Lexus, Infiniti, Acura, Nissan, Ford, Chevy, GMC, Ford, Buick, Jeep, VW, Dodge, Kawasaki, Yamaha, Suzuki, Caterpillar, International, and Mack. I think that's all of them...No I did not own all these but I do have lots of friends. You get the idea...

I believe MB in the US is popular with a few because of the perceived image they receive from it. I would take a Lexus any day over any MB

With a final crawl out ratio of 110 to 1 when in low 4x4, the Unimog will do a lot of pushing. It is also nice to have the power take off drive to run equipment...

*Just some of my dumb knowledge for all &#128522;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Some people buy Mercedes because it is status symbol. They are 100% aware that it's a piece of crap, but they still buy it. It's like iphones. We all know that iphones are nothing compared to today's Samsungs. But people are still crazy for iphones. They are loyal to Apple and Steve Jobs or something. We should all be loyal to our pockets and our brains. And our brain says get a Lexus. Our brain says stay away from Turbos, and a get a straight V8, until Turbos mature. But then how would companies make money if majority of the masses were smart 😅


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

It is no goldwing, but it was fun to cross country, I am glad I was not the owner..Personal car is a Toyota Highlander AWD...I am a little bit of a car enthusiast...


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Nice. This is about the only Benz I have ever truly coveted. They changed the style shortly after. It's those two stripes on the side that did it for me. Minus those its just another 450.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Say what you will about German makers or Benz in general but when x’s Benz has to be taken in for servicing and was longer than same day, they gave us a free Benz suv loaner and so we took it up to Tahoe and back. 😁😁


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> Too big for offroading. Check out the 6X6 Diesel Landcruiser
> View attachment 474587
> View attachment 474588


Unimog is probably half the length of that six-wheeled thing. So, compare apples to apples... :whistling: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 474647
> 
> View attachment 474648
> View attachment 474649


I restored one of these to excellent running condition for my boss, when I was a full-time restorer.
Iconic, but overrated as a driving experience; oversteer comes early and fast. The later open Roadster version is much nicer (and cooler) to drive.
Still, my kids are proud they are the only ones ever to be driven to their primary school (one at a time) in a Gullwing.


----------



## Ubervader (Mar 20, 2020)

Muhammad D said:


> Too big for offroading. Check out the 6X6 Diesel Landcruiser
> View attachment 474587
> View attachment 474588


This is down under


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

I often think M-B was trying to create an iconic off-roader with the original G-Wagen.
Their version of the venerable Land Rover Series/Defender, if you will.
When they first arrived Down Under, they were available onlY as 230GE (4 cyl petrol) and 300GD (n/a 5 cylinder diesel). Both hopelessly underpowered for the highway, bur they rode well thereon (a la early Range Rover comfort level).
Very good off-road, though, with the various interlocks in the drivetrain. We took one out (no dealer rep came with us) to a heavily-washed out bush area and got some very interesting photos of that excellent long-travel coil spring suspension, and its unstoppable forward progress through deep washaways.
Being a long-term President of our State M-B Club was not without its perks!


----------



## Ubervader (Mar 20, 2020)

Lowestformofwit said:


> I restored one of these to excellent running condition for my boss, when I was a full-time restorer.
> Iconic, but overrated as a driving experience; oversteer comes early and fast. The later open Roadster version is much nicer (and cooler) to drive.
> Still, my kids are proud they are the only ones ever to be driven to their primary school (one at a time) in a Gullwing.


Does any exist down under?
That would be 3 million Euro car at current market.



Lowestformofwit said:


> I often think M-B was trying to create an iconic off-roader with the original G-Wagen.
> Their version of the venerable Land Rover Series/Defender, if you will.
> When they first arrived Down Under, they were available onlY as 230GE (4 cyl petrol) and 300GD (n/a 5 cylinder diesel). Both hopelessly underpowered for the highway, bur they rode well thereon (a la early Range Rover comfort level).
> Very good off-road, though, with the various interlocks in the drivetrain. We took one out (no dealer rep came with us) to a heavily-washed out bush area and got some very interesting photos of that excellent long-travel coil spring suspension, and its unstoppable forward progress through deep washaways.
> Being a long-term President of our State M-B Club was not without its perks!


Diesel was used used at various model bulletproof engine


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Ubervader said:


> Does any exist down under?
> That would be 3 million Euro car at current market.


There's always a couple here, they come and go, due to the investment value.
There's a RHD GW in Melbourne, that's been here from new. Converted because LHD wasn't allowed for many years.
They not brilliant as RHD, as the trans tunnel is offset to the right, and footroom is very tight.
One guy in my city had 3 GW's and 2 Roadsters, all at once, a while back, along with numerous Porsches - 356's, 911's and -get this - a 917/30 in Sunoco livery (last of the Can-Am cars that never raced due to the rule changes that stopped them carrying 300 litres of fuel).
God know what else he had, not sure he did.


----------



## Ubervader (Mar 20, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> The thread has become an off-road boys club now &#128514;
> 
> I think this may as well be a good opportunity to ask the questions that have been in my mind for ages.
> Q1 Why do Germans make unreliable cars?
> ...


Q1 they use to make reliable cars especially Mercedes but in mid 90's accountants took over development from engineers.
Q2 they loyal to them as Mercedes drives so well especially AMG models,it is status symbol and luxury also.
A1 most of them are leased or on loans after 4-6 years they just get another one they don't see it as $100 000 they look at it at $600-$800 a month as cost.
A2 look at A1 
Q3 buying 2nd hand luxury Mercedes that is built in last 20 years is insane and possibly extension of someone's ego 
Q4 no they not especially if they borrowed for 2nd hand Mercedes


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

once they are older and constantly spending time at the dealership for repair, they lose their status symbol. This is very similar for Jaguar. This is from a US market stand point. I, in the past, used to love picking up people using Luber at the MB dealership in my Toyota. Typically the conversation was something along the lines of "why do you love MB so much?"...


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

It sucks that people think everyone will know what "MB' is and we have to actually read the story to fond it out.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> It sucks that people think everyone will know what "MB' is and we have to actually read the story to fond it out.


Maybe we need to petition UP about MB and get a three-pointed star emoji?


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

I will save everyone some time...MB for this thread means Mercedes Benz. Benz would also work. Mercedes also works. MB will be the short version for this thread. I hope this saves time for all and provides some clarification.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Lowestformofwit said:


> View attachment 475182


Is this a drive to buy deal?


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Ssgcraig said:


> It sucks that people think everyone will know what "MB' is and we have to actually read the story to fond it out.


Find some other thread to post on...read a book, drive Uber, do whatever. It would be good for you. The only thing that's sucks here is...well nevermind...If you read this entire thread you might actually learn something...just saying...


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Lute Byrt said:


> Find some other thread to post on...read a book, drive Uber, do whatever. It would be good for you. The only thing that's sucks here is...well nevermind...If you read this entire thread you might actually learn something...just saying...


Just a simple observation, people are lazy now, typing and writing full words is too hard. Shoe fits, wear it.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Ssgcraig said:


> Just a simple observation, people are lazy now, typing and writing full words is too hard. Shoe fits, wear it.


Fair enough, it should have been better initially identified. You would be displeased with the military, too for the numerous amount of acronyms used there as well...


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Lute Byrt said:


> Fair enough, it should have been better initially identified. You would be displeased with the military, too for the numerous amount of acronyms used there as well...


Really? I would be displeased with the military? After 27 years I retired, not at all displeased with my service. We learned to spell out the acronyms for civilian audiences.

Subject: MB (Mercedes Benz) is a great car. Then I can continue the document with MB is great because I have told the readers what MB stands for.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

agreed, OP, did not do a great job of initially identifying the abbreviation. On occasion people forget to do that. I do know that now is a great time to buy a MB or any other car for that matter...Are you a car or SUV guy?



Lute Byrt said:


> agreed, OP, did not do a great job of initially identifying the abbreviation. On occasion people forget to do that. I do know that now is a great time to buy a MB or any other car for that matter...Are you a car or SUV guy? "People are lazy now" commented the guy unwilling to read a thread on UP...


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Ubervader said:


> Q1 they use to make reliable cars especially Mercedes but in mid 90's accountants took over development from engineers.
> Q2 they loyal to them as Mercedes drives so well especially AMG models,it is status symbol and luxury also.


*...mid 90's accountants took over...* - This caught my attention. How can accountants be in charge of engineering?? It is not different from asking a gnaecologist to perform coronary bypass LOL

As for Q2, it is such an intriguing phenomenon that there is only a growth of fan base for MB. How important status symbol is to the majority of population when overwhelmed by endless repair bills? Most videos from Scotty (the famous mechanic / youtuber in Houston) are about how things break one after another in used German cars. While I have no idea what AMG truly stands for, I may give it a thought of... All Money Gone



Ssgcraig said:


> Just a simple observation, people are lazy now, typing and writing full words is too hard. Shoe fits, wear it.





Ssgcraig said:


> It sucks that people think everyone will know what "MB' is and we have to actually read the story to fond it out.


Online forums are not where you showcase the language proficiency. I agree that I should have clarified what MB is at the very first place but please before criticizing others for being lazy, you may as well to proof-read before posting. For your convenience, I have quoted your earlier post with the words "to fond out". Besides, have you missed the word "not" when describing "writing full words"? Speaking of laziness, what is your reaction to those who do not even use punctuation, whether on this forum or elsewhere?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> *...mid 90's accountants took over...* - This caught my attention. How can accountants be in charge of engineering?? It is not different from asking a gnaecologist to perform coronary bypass LOL
> 
> As for Q2, it is such an intriguing phenomenon that there is only a growth of fan base for MB. How important status symbol is to the majority of population when overwhelmed by endless repair bills? Most videos from Scotty (the famous mechanic / youtuber in Houston) are about how things break one after another in used German cars. While I have no idea what AMG truly stands for, I may give it a thought of... All Money Gone
> 
> Online forums are not where you showcase the language proficiency. I agree that I should have clarified what MB is at the very first place but please before criticizing others for being lazy, you may as well to proof-read before posting. For your convenience, I have quoted your earlier post with the words "to fond out". Besides, have you missed the word "not" when describing "writing full words"? Speaking of laziness, what is your reaction to those who do not even use punctuation, whether on this forum or elsewhere?


Thank you for my convenience. I write in full sentences and words. Misspelling wasn't my initial post, it was simply MB, what is that?. Way too much attention has been given to my observation.

The lazy reference is just an observation as well, I see a new generation of people that think acronyms are OK all the time.

But the OP is talking about a car, I think we should get back to that.

I have owned a Mercedes Benz before and I really liked the car. It was when I was in Germany, so not too expensive compared to being in the US.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> *...mid 90's accountants took over...* - This caught my attention. How can accountants be in charge of engineering?? It is not different from asking a gnaecologist to perform coronary bypass LOL


They can be in charge of engineering by limiting the amount of money that is available to the engineers to do R&D, setting ridiculous cost saving targets etc.



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> As for Q2, it is such an intriguing phenomenon that there is only a growth of fan base for MB. How important status symbol is to the majority of population when overwhelmed by endless repair bills? Most videos from Scotty (the famous mechanic / youtuber in Houston) are about how things break one after another in used German cars. While I have no idea what AMG truly stands for, I may give it a thought of... All Money Gone


Not everybody who drives MB is driving it because of the perceived status symbol. I'm sure a lot of them do, but I think that's still a minority.

Most people driving an MB, especially the lower end models, only lease them. Hence, they get a new one every 2-4 years and don't have to worry about repair bills.

The ones who buy them with their own money, usually keep them for a long time and just endure the costs associated with owning one. Kind of like a lot of Lexus buyers, too. I've bumped into a lot of Lexus owners in the used car market who bought their, say LSxxx, brand new 10-15-20 years ago and were selling them just to go and buy a new one. Most of the time those cars were immaculately maintained with no expenses spared at the dealer. It's awesome to see all the records of such cars and I can be pretty confident that even with higher miles (200K+) they still have a lot of miles left in them.

Then there are the ones that buy them just for the status. Those people usually go for the higher end models to flaunt their stuff online and where ever. And usually those people have more money than brains.

It has to be noted that some exceptions exist in all of the classes, of course.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> They can be in charge of engineering by limiting the amount of money that is available to the engineers to do R&D, setting ridiculous cost saving targets etc.


Spot on!
In the 50's thru to the the early '89's, engineers designed, built and made running design changes regardless of cost.
Those early parts book are a nightmare - parts are changed/superseded from certain chassis #'s onwards, because engineers had thought up a "better" part idea.
It is stated somewhere in an interview with in one of their top engineers that these practices were no problem "because the customer always pays".
Once BMW started to produce a seriously good range of upmarket cars at lower prices than M-B, it appears that the accountants stepped in and took control of things.
And quality went somewhat south.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Let me end this furious debate. Toyota/Lexus make the most reliable and long lasting cars. Mercedez and its other European cousins make the most fun to drive cars. Though Lexus can give you 
90% of what German cars give you. And the Americans make the most badass trucks. Though Toyota Tundra can do 90% of what a Raptor can. Everyone happy now? 😁
BTW, I like Audi and Porsche and not other European brands. And I like Ford more than other American companies.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

The Cummins dodge and 7.3 liter power storke ford are better than Tundra for super heavy weight hauling... Otherwise I would agree with Muhammad D. For exotic sports cars the Europeans have it as well for now. But the new C8 corvette is no joke, they are serious contenders...



Ssgcraig said:


> Thank you for my convenience. I write in full sentences and words. Misspelling wasn't my initial post, it was simply MB, what is that?. Way too much attention has been given to my observation.
> 
> The lazy reference is just an observation as well, I see a new generation of people that think acronyms are OK all the time.
> 
> ...


Ssgcraig, please read this thread before you post anymore of your egotistical nonsense. We all thank you for your service!

*FORD= Found On Road Dead or Fix Or Repair Daily (with the exception of their work trucks)


----------



## Ubervader (Mar 20, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> *mid 90's accountants took over...* - This caught my attention. How can accountants be in charge of engineering?? It is not different from asking a gnaecologist to perform coronary bypass LOL


They had engineers locked up in basement developing cars once model is finished they send paperwork to accountants to work out cost.
They spent 1 billion $$$ and 9 years to develop W140 Sclass '92-99 production years.
Not anymore as previous contributors explained now days accountants work out costs than engineers need to develop.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Lute Byrt said:


> Ssgcraig, please read this thread before you post anymore of your egotistical nonsense. We all thank you for your service!
> 
> *FORD= Found On Road Dead or Fix Or Repair Daily (with the exception of their work trucks)


It's not nonsense. Thank you for listening and caring.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> Everyone happy now? &#128513;


No. You just merely stated your opinion. :biggrin:




Lowestformofwit said:


> Once BMW started to produce a seriously good range of upmarket cars at lower prices than M-B, it appears that the accountants stepped in and took control of things.
> And quality went somewhat south.


Not to mention the disastrous MB/Chrysler merger of 1998. &#129318;‍♂


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

G-Class has been around since late 1970s.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Ssgcraig said:


> It sucks that people think everyone will know what "MB' is and we have to actually read the story to fond it out.


General update MB, is used by Mercedes Benz as well for their bluetooth naming...


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm waiting for my Brabus spec G-Wagon to arrive, $230,000 900 hp, pax better be tipping hundreds or 1 star


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> No. You just merely stated your opinion. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the disastrous MB/Chrysler merger of 1998. &#129318;‍♂


Oh lord that was a disaster! The Daimler / Chrysler marriage was doomed for disaster from jump. I own lots of bastards from that failure but no one is offering me an assistance for keeping them.

That disaster is still carrying out today even though Fiat owns them now. Something in the American DNA I think.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> This picture was taken on the way to work. This is the first time seeing a MB with a Jeep-like design. Who buys such thing?? Although there is no aesthetic value (in my eyes), a quick search indicates that this monster has a MSRP of $120k!! With that money, why not get a S class? Perhaps this is what makes me an ordinary person - it is impossible to understand the mindset of the wealthy!
> 
> View attachment 473881


There's millions of them in places where people have money and want to show it off like Los Angeles, Dubai, Singapore, Monte Carlo, etc. G-Wagons are pretty tame in Beverly Hills. You need a Bugatti or Koenigsegg before people start being impressed.
They're far far less common in places like Houston.


----------



## calimade (Apr 13, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> *...mid 90's accountants took over...* - This caught my attention. How can accountants be in charge of engineering?? It is not different from asking a gnaecologist to perform coronary bypass LOL


Accountants are always in control of engineering. That's how this works.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> My wife's ML350 is at 180k and has a long way to go... So ummm yeah I seriously believe a MB that has been taken care of will last 300k +


I have mine since 2016. I take care of it and feel safe if I drive long distances like going to Indiana or Florida .

I see lots of the G Mercedes here in Bethesda / Chevy chase neighborhood. Not my style but whatever people like .


----------

